# pinkies!!



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

my blue doe gave birth to 10 little squeakers, but sadly for the second time she has abandoned them. 4 of them has already died but have managed to save the remaining 6 onto a foster mum. my other blue doe is also pregnant and is due tommorow, she was a good mum the last time so im hopeing that litter will go ok. will post pics tommorow


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of some of the babies but I hope that they get on okay with their new mum!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

What a shame. At least you have a foster mummy there to help! Maybe this female is`nt the mothering type kerryanne? Poor thing. There must be a reason for it though.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hopefully the 6 will grow nice and strong a nice number for a mum to look after.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

1 more baby died but foster mum is doing a great job with the remaining 5. i wont be breeding her again. and my other blue doe gave birth to 8 lovely babies today. all doing well. havent had time to get pics yet but will definatly get some up


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

awww sorry to hear of your losses I certainly know that feeling from past experiences. Glad to hear the remaining babies and litters are doing well


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Well done on the foster mum  Can't wait for piccies


----------

